# Thoughts on the "My Martial Arts Journey" guy?



## Hanzou (Dec 21, 2018)

He's a former Aikidoka and he's now training in combat sports. He's made a slew of videos heavily criticizing Aikido and its practices. I won't link his videos here because he's monetized his channel, but he's pretty easy to find on Youtube. I'm curious what the Aikido community here on MT thinks of his "journey". Do you think that he's portraying an accurate image of Aikido, or is he damaging that image through his channel?

An old friend of mine who is a black belt in Yoshinkan Aikido doesn't like what he's doing at all, and just about every time we talk he brings this guy up.


----------



## Martial D (Dec 21, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> He's a former Aikidoka and he's now training in combat sports. He's made a slew of videos heavily criticizing Aikido and its practices. I won't link his videos here because he's monetized his channel, but he's pretty easy to find on Youtube. I'm curious what the Aikido community here on MT thinks of his "journey". Do you think that he's portraying an accurate image of Aikido, or is he damaging that image through his channel?
> 
> An old friend of mine who is a black belt in Yoshinkan Aikido doesn't like what he's doing at all, and just about every time we talk he brings this guy up.


I guess it depends on your goals. Some are more attracted to the ''art' and less to the 'martial'.

On its face, there's nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Duncan McLeod (Oct 7, 2019)

Well, the thread is a bit old but since there's only one post in it, except that of the O.P I thought I would write something.. 
It's pretty obvious, to my eyes at least, that this Martial Arts Journey guy was never actually a good aikidoist...Whether one watches his demo videos or his attempts to try something against someone else, it's obvious that he is lacking technical skills and experience...
So, in my opinion,  he is just a misguided person who may never actually experienced real Aikido and now he wants to attract some attention by becoming a Youtuber or something...
He always moans about how ineffective Aikido is and how insecure he always felt while practicing Aikido in terms of self defense but it's not Aikido that is ineffective...it's just his level of ability...When it comes to Aikido, the videos speak for themselves...He doesn't have a clue. And that guy was running a dojo???


----------



## Martial D (Oct 7, 2019)

Duncan McLeod said:


> Well, the thread is a bit old but since there's only one post in it, except that of the O.P I thought I would write something..
> It's pretty obvious, to my eyes at least, that this Martial Arts Journey guy was never actually a good aikidoist...Whether one watches his demo videos or his attempts to try something against someone else, it's obvious that he is lacking technical skills and experience...
> So, in my opinion,  he is just a misguided person who may never actually experienced real Aikido and now he wants to attract some attention by becoming a Youtuber or something...
> He always moans about how ineffective Aikido is and how insecure he always felt while practicing Aikido in terms of self defense but it's not Aikido that is ineffective...it's just his level of ability...When it comes to Aikido, the videos speak for themselves...He doesn't have a clue. And that guy was running a dojo???


So where are the guys that CAN use aikido to fight?

This excuse gets tossed around a lot when systems are exposed. "It's not the system, it's the guy that sucks"

Yet somehow the guy that's good and can use these systems as advertised never materializes. Usually because the 'true masters have no desire or need to compete', or some such thing, as if every person that gets good is of the same mind(which just isn't how human beings are)


----------



## drop bear (Oct 7, 2019)

Duncan McLeod said:


> Well, the thread is a bit old but since there's only one post in it, except that of the O.P I thought I would write something..
> It's pretty obvious, to my eyes at least, that this Martial Arts Journey guy was never actually a good aikidoist...Whether one watches his demo videos or his attempts to try something against someone else, it's obvious that he is lacking technical skills and experience...
> So, in my opinion,  he is just a misguided person who may never actually experienced real Aikido and now he wants to attract some attention by becoming a Youtuber or something...
> He always moans about how ineffective Aikido is and how insecure he always felt while practicing Aikido in terms of self defense but it's not Aikido that is ineffective...it's just his level of ability...When it comes to Aikido, the videos speak for themselves...He doesn't have a clue. And that guy was running a dojo???



And yet BJJ and MMA has mentality and physically transformed him in to a better martial artist.


----------



## Headhunter (Oct 7, 2019)

Duncan McLeod said:


> Well, the thread is a bit old but since there's only one post in it, except that of the O.P I thought I would write something..
> It's pretty obvious, to my eyes at least, that this Martial Arts Journey guy was never actually a good aikidoist...Whether one watches his demo videos or his attempts to try something against someone else, it's obvious that he is lacking technical skills and experience...
> So, in my opinion,  he is just a misguided person who may never actually experienced real Aikido and now he wants to attract some attention by becoming a Youtuber or something...
> He always moans about how ineffective Aikido is and how insecure he always felt while practicing Aikido in terms of self defense but it's not Aikido that is ineffective...it's just his level of ability...When it comes to Aikido, the videos speak for themselves...He doesn't have a clue. And that guy was running a dojo???


Ah so because he lost and couldn't fight that means he wasn't doing real aikido? Lol okay.

Look at the end of the day I respect all styles of martial art but a pure aikido guy is never going to beat a boxer or a Thai boxer or a karate fighter. I'm not saying aikido is useles far from it as when I've done it I've learnt a few good concepts that I supplement into my own mixed bag and hey it's also a system that doesn't destroy your body and gives you good balance and inner peace so that's great, but if a couple of drunks come uo to you and try and smash you up at the same time Its very unlikely you'll be able to fight them off with pure aikido. The self defence that imo aikido is good for Is for non violent situations, maybe a drunk who's being a bit mouthy and touchy and you can defuse it by doing a light takedown in there drunken state without causing damage.

I'm not hating on aikido, I have trained it briefly and as I've said I have a lot of respect for it and the people who do it. But it's not my thing and in my personal opinion it's not a great system for violent self defence situations it does have some use but I wouldn't want it as the only thing I know (I say the same thing about bjj )


----------



## drop bear (Oct 8, 2019)

At the end of the day you can show something working or you can't. 

The adage that there is no lies on the mat rings true more often than that.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 8, 2019)

drop bear said:


> At the end of the day you can show something working or you can't.
> 
> The adage that there is no lies on the mat rings true more often than that.


The fact that that video looks like a direct response to this thread is awesome.

* Rokas mic drop*


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 8, 2019)

drop bear said:


> At the end of the day you can show something working or you can't.
> 
> The adage that there is no lies on the mat rings true more often than that.


I think I'm going to take him up on his challenge lol.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 8, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I think I'm going to take him up on his challenge lol.


How will you find time to be the guy(the, singular, as none exist yet afaik) that can use Aikido to kick *** while so busy trying to be that guy for jowga.

There's only so many hours in a day.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 8, 2019)

Martial D said:


> How will you find time to be the guy(the, singular, as none exist yet afaik) that can use Aikido to kick *** while so busy trying to be that guy for jowga.
> 
> There's only so many hours in a day.


Simple.  Find one technique that I've already done that is similar to a technique in Jow Ga and call it a day lol.  But seriously  I wish I had time to be the non-Aikido guy who picks one technique out of Aikido and shows that it's possible. Just to see the reaction on that guy's face would be priceless.

There's a lot that Aikido does that goes against my training like turning one's back on the opponent like in 4:02 in the video.All it takes is to miss the grip or have the opponent escape.  I'm not sure what the recovery would be for that one.





There was a take down defense that I think I can do. Because it's similar to one that I know,  The biggest different is the placement of one of the hands, where one of the hands is placed on the back of the neck.  Again it's one of those risks where if you I couldn't place my hand behind the neck then I'm screwed.  I don't take Aikido so I don't know the recovery for that.  In Jow Ga we twist the opponents torso because it's a bigger and easier target.  The position of the neck is irrelevant. 

My entire perspective of Aikido is that it's supposed to be done with striking.  This is based off joint locks I know how to do.  If I punch my opponent a couple of times, he won't be thinking about the joint lock I'm trying to set up.   This is the closest I've ever gotten to doing anything that looks like Aikido.





The rules of this training was simple.  The goal was to knock your sparring partner out of the ring (here made with carpet).  You can kick, punch, throw, pull, push, trip or do anything you need to do in order to get your sparring partner out of the ring.  The ring is small so that your forced to use angles.  There were a couple of times where I could have pulled off some Wing Chun or Aikido techniques If I actually knew some to the same extent that I know Jow Ga.

Is it possible to use Aikido" I'm going to say yes just based on this video. Where I found myself in some of the positions that Aikido seems to try to get people in.  Can you pull Aikido off without punching.  I'm going to say No.  Unless someone gives you a "text book" opportunity then it's not going to be possible.  Aikido is like Japanese Chin Na.  With Chin Na you get punched, kicked, dazed and then the lock is applied.  The more punches that are thrown by the opponent the more likely you'll catch the punch. 

This is actually the 2nd of 2 take downs using the same technique.  The person filming didn't catch the first one.  I took him down twice in within 10 -13 seconds.  This technique controls the head.  If my sparring partner can fall this easily then I don't see why a Aikido couldn't get some of their techniques to work.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 8, 2019)

Here's another reason why I think striking needs to be done in order to get Aikido techniques to work.





Aikido trains techniques to use against punching, yet they don't spar with people who punch.  It falls into that dangerous perspective of only understanding Aikido vs Aikido (Style vs Style).  I think the perspective and approach to doing Aikido will change once practitioners get out of the mindset of using Aikido against other Aikido  practitioners.   And I don't think people can learn to apply it with out striking.

From the video "Not a single skill can be used alone"


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 11, 2019)

I have said this before but I do not think the founder ment for Aikido to be a functional martial art. Rather a method of self discovery. But I digress.
Everyone thinks Aikido does not work. Does that mean that wrist controls don't work, it seems law enforcement is able to use them no problem when appropriate. Are people under the impression hip throws and such don't work, I've seen lots of youtube vids in real life situations where they do work. These are techniques and most Aikido techniques are found in other arts where they work fine, for what they are. Maybe the crux of the problem is Aikido has a poor method of teaching it's students to be effective. Maybe the bulk of students who sign up for Aikido don't REALLY want to be effective. They just want somthing to do two nights a week.  That was what I saw in my experience training in Aikido.  Within the entire organization I only met 2 or 3 guys who could walk the walk. They were bouncers or law enforcement. The rest couldn't care less about fighting or were more than happy to be comfortable and delusional within their little bubble.
I think it's not the art, it's the people who have been attracted to the art.  If they really wanted Aikido to be effective than they would have made it so.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 11, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> I have said this before but I do not think the founder ment for Aikido to be a functional martial art. Rather a method of self discovery. But I digress.
> Everyone thinks Aikido does not work. Does that mean that wrist controls don't work, it seems law enforcement is able to use them no problem when appropriate. Are people under the impression hip throws and such don't work, I've seen lots of youtube vids in real life situations where they do work. These are techniques and most Aikido techniques are found in other arts where they work fine, for what they are. Maybe the crux of the problem is Aikido has a poor method of teaching it's students to be effective. Maybe the bulk of students who sign up for Aikido don't REALLY want to be effective. They just want somthing to do two nights a week.  That was what I saw in my experience training in Aikido.  Within the entire organization I only met 2 or 3 guys who could walk the walk. They were bouncers or law enforcement. The rest couldn't care less about fighting or were more than happy to be comfortable and delusional within their little bubble.
> I think it's not the art, it's the people who have been attracted to the art.  If they really wanted Aikido to be effective than they would have made it so.



There are ways to get wrist locks on people who don't want them done. Unfortunately I think Aikido approaches that concept wrong.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 11, 2019)

drop bear said:


> There are ways to get wrist locks on people who don't want them done. Unfortunately I think Aikido approaches that concept wrong.


Totally. Once you get control.

They can totally work from the ground.

Trying to gain control WITH a wristlock(aikido) is going to take some luck.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Totally. Once you get control.
> 
> They can totally work from the ground.
> 
> Trying to gain control WITH a wristlock(aikido) is going to take some luck.


As I understand it (and I don't train the Aikido in question), the lock isn't meant to be the method of taking control. The same principles of kuzushi (balance breaking) and structure control are supposed to be in evidence as in Judo, but are done through conjunctive movements (across multiple joints, so indirect control).

As I've always seen it, the body movement and structure breaking is really what's being trained. The "techniques" are just the finishes.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 11, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Here's another reason why I think striking needs to be done in order to get Aikido techniques to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a fair amount of Aikido that works really well against the kinds of attacks used in the dojo, but wouldn't translate (as learned) to a reasonable punch. Yet many folks think it will...because they've never received a reasonable punch to experiment against. Train those attacks you want to defend against, and you'll get a better idea of what you can really do.


----------



## Martial D (Oct 11, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> As I understand it (and I don't train the Aikido in question), the lock isn't meant to be the method of taking control. The same principles of kuzushi (balance breaking) and structure control are supposed to be in evidence as in Judo, but are done through conjunctive movements (across multiple joints, so indirect control).
> 
> As I've always seen it, the body movement and structure breaking is really what's being trained. The "techniques" are just the finishes.


Theory is wonderful, when it translates into reality.

Unfortunately the results just aren't there on this one.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Theory is wonderful, when it translates into reality.
> 
> Unfortunately the results just aren't there on this one.


The theory actually works in application, but not as predictably often as something like Judo, when a trained person is involved (unless they make serious mistakes). Add in strikes and Judo push-pull methods (and closer range of grappling), and a lot more opportunities open up.

I'm saying all of this a bit out of school, as I'm not well trained in the Aikido in question. These are my thoughts based on related training, and what I find does work (and why).


----------



## Martial D (Oct 11, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> The theory actually works in application, but not as predictably often as something like Judo, when a trained person is involved (unless they make serious mistakes). Add in strikes and Judo push-pull methods (and closer range of grappling), and a lot more opportunities open up.
> 
> I'm saying all of this a bit out of school, as I'm not well trained in the Aikido in question. These are my thoughts based on related training, and what I find does work (and why).


Sure. I don't know what aikido is in question, I was just using it as a general example of trying to use wristlocks before you have control.

All aikido does that doesn't it?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Sure. I don't know what aikido is in question, I was just using it as a general example of trying to use wristlocks before you have control.
> 
> All aikido does that doesn't it?


Mine doesn't. Structure has to be broken before the lock is attempted. If the structure is stable (you don't have control of that limb), then you don't "finish".


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 11, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I've seen a fair amount of Aikido that works really well against the kinds of attacks used in the dojo, but wouldn't translate (as learned) to a reasonable punch. Yet many folks think it will...because they've never received a reasonable punch to experiment against. Train those attacks you want to defend against, and you'll get a better idea of what you can really do.


I'm thinking Aikido may be similar to Kung being that in practice people rarely do the form from the perspective of fighting.  Movements are usually much slower than what is needed for fighting and the movement is often cleaner.  The intent to do harm and the warrior mentality is often missing.   People can be good at it, but that special focus of aggression if often gone.

Here's one example.   Same type of techniques I train but when I train and do my forms I'm actually visualizing me fighting and moving as I would if I was fighting. But as you can see in this video.  This person is not thinking about beating the crap out of someone while doing the form.





Same issue here.  Looks good, but it's not fighting movements. You can look at it and it doesn't have that feel that she's fighting.





Now take a look at this.  Simple punches, but the focus is different. He looks like he's fighting an imaginary person.





Now aikido.  This is not fighting movement.  The urgency is not there. I can guarantee if an attacker lit off his attack like the shadow boxer then that Aikido slow movement is going to lose.  If you don't train to deal with fast strikes coming in then you'll never develop the timing and adjustment required to do any of the techniques one may learn. And it's not just the hand speed, but the foot speed also has to be there.   If the practitioner is never training those things then it's not happening.  It doesn't mean the art isn't for fighting.  It just means the person isn't training it as they should.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 11, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I've seen a fair amount of Aikido that works really well against the kinds of attacks used in the dojo, but wouldn't translate (as learned) to a reasonable punch. Yet many folks think it will...because they've never received a reasonable punch to experiment against. Train those attacks you want to defend against, and you'll get a better idea of what you can really do.



Like you stated "*Train those attacks you want to defend against, and you'll get a better idea of what you can really do.*"

If there was a secret to martial arts this would be one of them.  Straight forward.  

Without knowing this guy's real fighting skills, I would bet that his timing for dealing with attacks is far better than most aikido practitioners.  He moves his feet, his not trying to flow gracefully, he has some urgency about his foot work. He mixes kicks and punches in a similar manner that Chin Na is used.  A punch to the face forces a person to think more about their face than about you grabbing the arm which makes it a perfect time to grab the arm.  















Lets take away all of the fancy martial arts and techniques away and just look at the speed involved in fighting.  Which Aikido practitioner is moving at the correct speed to interrupt a punch before a person is able to fully extend it.  The person in the Op's videos moves at this speed.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 11, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Structure has to be broken before the lock is attempted.


I agree 100% with this.  
Because of the way that joint lock demos are done, people just assume it's possible to just reach out grab someone's arm and then put them in a joint lock.  One only has to look at Police officers to see how difficult that actually is. The locks work much better when the person isn't expecting it.  

Simply  making a tight fist and clinching it will make it nearly impossible to pull off a wrist lock.  I used to have students do that when I was self-defense classes.  It would prevent me from locking the wrist.  That is until a threw a fake punch that made them think they were going to get hit and that's when I applied the wrist lock.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 11, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Totally. Once you get control.
> 
> They can totally work from the ground.
> 
> Trying to gain control WITH a wristlock(aikido) is going to take some luck.



Yeah. That pretty much.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 12, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I agree 100% with this.
> Because of the way that joint lock demos are done, people just assume it's possible to just reach out grab someone's arm and then put them in a joint lock.  One only has to look at Police officers to see how difficult that actually is. The locks work much better when the person isn't expecting it.
> 
> Simply  making a tight fist and clinching it will make it nearly impossible to pull off a wrist lock.  I used to have students do that when I was self-defense classes.  It would prevent me from locking the wrist.  That is until a threw a fake punch that made them think they were going to get hit and that's when I applied the wrist lock.


This hits the nail on the head imo. Certain things (including wristloskcs) have a close to 0% chance of working if the person knows their coming. But if you distract them into thinkg something else will happen, they work without any issue. Thats basically the concept of half the bjj techs (trick them into defending against something else giving you the chance for the sub you want), which everyone recognizes as effective, so i dont understand why people find it so tough to believe with other techniques.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 12, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Like you stated "*Train those attacks you want to defend against, and you'll get a better idea of what you can really do.*"
> 
> If there was a secret to martial arts this would be one of them.  Straight forward.
> 
> ...



None of them are moving fast enough.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 12, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> This hits the nail on the head imo. Certain things (including wristloskcs) have a close to 0% chance of working if the person knows their coming. But if you distract them into thinkg something else will happen, they work without any issue. Thats basically the concept of half the bjj techs (trick them into defending against something else giving you the chance for the sub you want), which everyone recognizes as effective, so i dont understand why people find it so tough to believe with other techniques.



Because in general it isn't done right. And so if the specialists can't do it. Then it is considered pretty hard to do.

Wrestlers can do it. But they generally don't in favor of higher percentage stuff.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 12, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm thinking Aikido may be similar to Kung being that in practice people rarely do the form from the perspective of fighting.  Movements are usually much slower than what is needed for fighting and the movement is often cleaner.  The intent to do harm and the warrior mentality is often missing.   People can be good at it, but that special focus of aggression if often gone.
> 
> Here's one example.   Same type of techniques I train but when I train and do my forms I'm actually visualizing me fighting and moving as I would if I was fighting. But as you can see in this video.  This person is not thinking about beating the crap out of someone while doing the form.
> 
> ...


Much of this is the range of focus. Pretty much everything starts from more than a step away (attacker needs a step and a reach to connect), so it creates the time for those movements. And the attacks used are, by nature, telegraphed, creating more time. 

Change the attacks up, and the responses have to change. Ueshiba said Aikido is 80% (I think that’s the % he used) atemi (focused striking). This is not in evidence in most Aikido dojo.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 12, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> This hits the nail on the head imo. Certain things (including wristloskcs) have a close to 0% chance of working if the person knows their coming. But if you distract them into thinkg something else will happen, they work without any issue. Thats basically the concept of half the bjj techs (trick them into defending against something else giving you the chance for the sub you want), which everyone recognizes as effective, so i dont understand why people find it so tough to believe with other techniques.


It’s a basic concept in Judo, as well. Most Aikido training doesn’t seem to teach this directly, though it is in the movements, if the practitioner discovers it. I think this is why some folks only find their Aikido useful after they’ve had other training.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 12, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Like you stated "*Train those attacks you want to defend against, and you'll get a better idea of what you can really do.*"
> 
> If there was a secret to martial arts this would be one of them.  Straight forward.
> 
> ...


I like his urgency better. I’d like to see better attacks.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 12, 2019)

drop bear said:


> Because in general it isn't done right. And so if the specialists can't do it. Then it is considered pretty hard to do.
> 
> Wrestlers can do it. But they generally don't in favor of higher percentage stuff.


This clip was nice. That's a good example of how it should work. But I'm going to stick with my earlier comment that most of the practitioners of Aikido are not into that. Aikido is self proclaimed as the art of cooperation. You are required by an un spoken(or somtimes verbalized) code to cooperate with your partner. This means even if the throw or lock is lousy you still go with it and fall down. That begs the question of why they would practice like that.  We all know pressure testing is the correct method for effectiveness. O Sensei was completely against that method. Again it begs the question of, why.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 12, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> This clip was nice. That's a good example of how it should work. But I'm going to stick with my earlier comment that most of the practitioners of Aikido are not into that. Aikido is self proclaimed as the art of cooperation. You are required by an un spoken(or somtimes verbalized) code to cooperate with your partner. This means even if the throw or lock is lousy you still go with it and fall down. That begs the question of why they would practice like that.  We all know pressure testing is the correct method for effectiveness. O Sensei was completely against that method. Again it begs the question of, why.



People still think O sensai,s method works. It is very easy to believe if you are not exposed to anything else.

And even then very easy to argue an excuse for it to work.

I mean we could also ask why Krav, defendo, and SCARS trained in that dead compliant manner.

Aikido guys journey is a perfect example. Trains for yeas is a live in student is a teacher and can't fight his way out of a wet sack.

Does a short program in another style and suddenly meteoric rise in functionality. I think he fought after a year.

And still gets grief from Aikido guys about how he is wrong because of Aikido logic. 

His response is "show me"

And theirs suddenly becomes a wasteland of nothing.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 12, 2019)

drop bear said:


> I mean we could also ask why Krav, defendo, and SCARS trained in that dead compliant manner.


i get your point but but i dont think those arts are on the same level. they dont attract the same type of people. i dont have any experience in Krav but from what i have seen, the legit guys seem ok.  defendo is kind of old and out dated like the 1950's FBI stuff. you know the karate chop to the neck to knock someone out.  and SCARS should have an M not an R.  Jerry Peterson started with a good concept then let his ego carry him out into left field trying to be an expert in areas he didnt belong.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 12, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> i get your point but but i dont think those arts are on the same level. they dont attract the same type of people. i dont have any experience in Krav but from what i have seen, the legit guys seem ok.  defendo is kind of old and out dated like the 1950's FBI stuff. you know the karate chop to the neck to knock someone out.  and SCARS should have an M not an R.  Jerry Peterson started with a good concept then let his ego carry him out into left field trying to be an expert in areas he didnt belong.



Yeah. But let's suggest that at least until the 1950s people really thought this sort of training was the ducks nuts.

So there is a commonality in training doctrine and how people think. And what they thought worked as a training method.

And look I did RBSD and I thought it worked and it was just sports fighters were born better. And it wasn't untill i started doing sports fighting in the streets that i realised there are inconsistencies in the training itself.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 14, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> This clip was nice. That's a good example of how it should work. But I'm going to stick with my earlier comment that most of the practitioners of Aikido are not into that. Aikido is self proclaimed as the art of cooperation. You are required by an un spoken(or somtimes verbalized) code to cooperate with your partner. This means even if the throw or lock is lousy you still go with it and fall down. That begs the question of why they would practice like that.  We all know pressure testing is the correct method for effectiveness. O Sensei was completely against that method. Again it begs the question of, why.


My slight knowledge (reading articles, etc.) suggests his attitude changed considerably over time. Early at his dojo, apparently it wasn't unusual to have injuries, because they trained hard. Later, training apparently softened, and his approach became less about fighting, and more about exploring "aiki".


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 14, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> i get your point but but i dont think those arts are on the same level. they dont attract the same type of people. i dont have any experience in Krav but from what i have seen, the legit guys seem ok.  defendo is kind of old and out dated like the 1950's FBI stuff. you know the karate chop to the neck to knock someone out.  and SCARS should have an M not an R.  Jerry Peterson started with a good concept then let his ego carry him out into left field trying to be an expert in areas he didnt belong.


I'm 12. I laughed like a school kid when he drew on his groin.


----------



## Buka (Oct 14, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> i get your point but but i dont think those arts are on the same level. they dont attract the same type of people. i dont have any experience in Krav but from what i have seen, the legit guys seem ok.  defendo is kind of old and out dated like the 1950's FBI stuff. you know the karate chop to the neck to knock someone out.  and SCARS should have an M not an R.  Jerry Peterson started with a good concept then let his ego carry him out into left field trying to be an expert in areas he didnt belong.



Oh, God, that was a CLASSIC film clip!

I needed that. Thank you.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 15, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> I'm 12. I laughed like a school kid when he drew on his groin.


Me too, but I find the entire clip funny as hell. Some of the techniques are still somewhat valid but the action clips are priceless.


----------

